# Update on my flock! *Pictures*



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey!
I know I haven't posted in ages, and haven't been on lately and I am really sorry! So I will treat you all with an update on my flock!


*Minty:*
Minty is currently recovering from her plucking issues. She was looking awful, with no leg feathers, her chest awful and behind her head and inbetween her wings absolutely horrific! The vet gave me some bittering spray that I need to spray on daily and to make sure she has plenty of enrichment.

She is getting better so much, and going through a molt right now! In a month or two, she should look like a normal cockatiel! I can't wait to see her like that! (I never had. She had minor issues when given to me)

Enjoying the sun:









Her back is so much better!:










*Skittles:*
Skittles is doing well, I am getting her ready for breeding soon if she decides on it. She is just her own normal, lazy,self.









*
Dragon:*
I am not quite sure if you guys have been introduced to Dragon yet! He was my birthday present, from my friend! He is handreared (partly) and whistles. He doesn't say much. He is extremely tame, and comes to you on command. It is a bit tricky to get into the aviary with him in there, as he climbs on the door or near it and hops onto me a soon as I get in there! He is a boy, and only about 5 months old! And he doesn't stay still, but enjoys being an awesome model!

Here he is, peeking around the frame of the door as I poened it (only about 5 cm to get the shot. He is flighted)









And saying I am mean for not getting him out:










*Gadzooks:*
Gadzooks is good I guess. he whistles "Hello Boy" and "Hello Cocky". He also wolf whistles. None of them are that clear, and he is still not tame. I just leave him be. I am hoping he will pair with Skittles.

Lucky shot of him in the sun:









He looks so young in this! He is just eating the wire, you know, same old thing.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awh, poor Minty.  She's beautiful still, plucked or not!!

You have a pretty flock, it's a shame Gadzooks isn't tame, he's such a lovely looking boy.. Skittles & Dragon, oh my gosh, they are stunning.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou . Gadzooks wings are starting to grow back from being clipped 6 months ago, finally! Hmmm I wonder.. *scurries of to do something*


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgeous shots.....lovely tiels.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What pretty tiels you have, glad that Minty is going well.
I love Skittles, she has such a sweet face.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*Enjoying the sun:*_

The sun is the BEST medicine for Minty.

In enlarging the pix it appears she might have a problem with CUD.

If tests came back negative for giardia or heavy metal poisoning then the bird could possibly have a problem with Chronic Ulcerative Dermatitis (CUD) The skin is another barrier to a healthy immune system. It's surface contains many friendly bacteria and fungi...very similar to the digestive tract. Like the intestinal track if there is an imbalnce or flora then problems occur. Many times skin problems can be a result to a result of hypovitaminosis E, and also lack of access to sunlight.
Diet has to be addressed and exposure to real unfiltered sunlight. Results are not usually seen for a several months after these changes have been made.

Also, a culture can be done of the skin to see if there is a problem with an overgrowth of a pathogenic bacteria. The most common one to contribute to the dermatitis problem is pseudomonas.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a nice flock you have  I hope Minty continues to get better.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey,
hows dragon, i miss him heaps, does he still say Hello.
i hope minty gets better


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

You have such a beautiful flock.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

kikee said:


> What pretty tiels you have, glad that Minty is going well.
> I love Skittles, she has such a sweet face.


Thankyou! she is my little model!



xxxSpikexxx said:


> What a nice flock you have  I hope Minty continues to get better.


Thanks, she is doing so well! Another couple of months and she will be fine!



birdluv said:


> You have such a beautiful flock.


Thanks! I am possibly going to keep one chick, then I will be getting possibly one more tiel of Solace. and then I am done! 6 tiels is enough and I am sticking to that!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

All of your birds are very pretty!


----------

